# Wurzel's Orange Wine (WOW)



## barbl72 (Apr 25, 2014)

I've found a recipe for Wurzel's Orange Wine - also called WOW. It is made with 1 ltr orange juice and 1 ltr of white grape juice. I am going to start a 3 gallon batch later this weekend of white grape and apple/raspberry juice. This sounds a lot like the UK version of Dragon's Blood so I thought it would be interesting. I've made several batches of DB and like it for everyday drinking. 
The UK instructions want you to start the wine in a demi-john (carboy or glass vessel). Why? Why not start it in a bucket like every other wine? The instructions say it becomes very volcanic so place the glass in a bucket or deep pan to catch the overflow. I think a bucket would be better for this one!
Anybody else tried this one? I've searched this forum and can't find any reference to this recipe anywhere but England.
Thanks!


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 25, 2014)

I have made an orange juice wine, recipe from a member on here, that turned out very good in the end. Took some tweaking to get there. I would most definitely start it in a primary and not a secondary(demijohn). The orange juice will drop a lot of sediment/lees while fermenting.


----------



## barbl72 (Apr 25, 2014)

I am going with apple raspberry. I heard about the orange dropping lees and I think the apple would be more to my taste. I am going to do the fermenting in a bucket...


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 25, 2014)

I checked the site http://www.thehomebrewforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=7249 and it strikes me that the idea of using a carboy or demijohn was because the quantity was small and the vessel would be relatively easy to obtain (plastic juice container)... The word "Wurzel", by the way, connotes a country bumpkin - someone with no city skills and sticks of straw sticking out of his (usually a fellow) uncombed hair; someone who wears big welly boots and smells of fresh manure.


----------

